# Special Education in New Zealand



## Sean- (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for work in Australia or New Zealand in special education (moderate/severe) and was wondering if there were any teachers with some insights in NZ.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Sean- said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for work in Australia or New Zealand in special education (moderate/severe) and was wondering if there were any teachers with some insights in NZ.


Hi Sean,

Welcome to the forum, I cannot help you but hopefully Jenswaters one of our Moderators will be able to answer this one for you. She is experienced in the teaching field.

A friend of mine found a website which listed teaching positions available.

If you have a CV no harm submitting it & you never know what may eventuate.

If you take the time to do a search on the NZ forum for this topic it may provide some answers also because I remember this has been raised several times in the past.

Good luck

Anski


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Sean- said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for work in Australia or New Zealand in special education (moderate/severe) and was wondering if there were any teachers with some insights in NZ.


Hi

I have posted heaps on here about education and jobs as a teacher, and even some about special education too. Have a flick through.

The job website out here is Education Gazette

I am speaking to some special ed teachers out here to see what competition is like for jobs and if there are any specific requirements for moving into this field here.

Will keep you posted!!!

Jen


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Sean- said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for work in Australia or New Zealand in special education (moderate/severe) and was wondering if there were any teachers with some insights in NZ.


Ok...sorry for the delay in response, but I have been doing some digging on this for you!!

There are currently NO requirements that say that Special Education teachers HAVE to have a teaching degree of any kind! So you would probably be ahead of a lot of people in special education that actually already have jobs or work in SE. There used to be a course through Massey University for this, but it no longer runs (I believe).

Having said this, this doesn't mean that you would necessarily get chosen for a job above anyone else. It really is often "who you know" not what you know, but signing up for "relief" within the schools that have SE units would be an EXCELLENT way to start (not many people actually want to work in these units). Also, be aware that there is NOT a high abundance of jobs. That is, when someone gets a job they tend to stay there for a LONG time, rather than the moving around which is common in the UK or similar places. 

Hope that this information helps. Feel free to contact me further if you have other questions

Jen


----------



## Sean- (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, Jen and Anski.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Sean- said:


> Thanks, Jen and Anski.


sean,

My pleasure.

anski


----------

